# Great news!



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

I just read an interesting article that says that the human mind cannot be in fear and in appreciation at the same time. So today while at was at work grading papers, I felt a tremendous amount of anxiety. But then I decided to focus my attention on how wonderful each child did on his homework and I immediately felt a tremendous amount of anxiety relief. The more gratefull I was, the more peaceful I became.







Try it, it's really healthy and you have nothing to loose. Aim to apprciate all that you do and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

rightBada


----------

